# should i seperate my rollers from everybody else



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

seperate the rollers?


----------



## wcooper (Aug 4, 2009)

My advice would be a seperate loft for each breed you have. It's the only 100% way of knowing you're not cross-breeding.


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

ya iam acctually getting reed of most of my other breeds except my fantails i got a place for them though


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Don't do it, I had no problems with my birds until i put 2 pairs of rollers in there. They completely took over the nest boxes, and laid eggs in the homers nests, I had as many as 5 eggs in one nest bowl, they chased the homers off the nest. Thats just my experience. There gone now and so are the problems. Also everyone of the rollers breed with a homer.


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

ok but rollers are small how did they take over like that aginst homers lol


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

Ever meet a short, mean person? 

Size != attitude.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

There aggressive little things. That's just my experience.


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

Ha Ha Ha Ha Aha


----------

